# Kansas City Competition?



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 29, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone would be organizing or considering organizing a competition? I live in the Kansas City and the closest competition is either California or Harvard which is like 16+ hours drive. I could help but I don't feel like I could run one myself.


----------



## acohen527 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Kansas City Competition??*

California and Harvard are not the closest competitions to you. I'm sure there are much closer ones, if you just investigate a little more. Also, if you want a competition so badly it's not that difficult to organize yourself.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 29, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> California and Harvard are not the closest competitions to you. I'm sure there are much closer ones, if you just investigate a little more. Also, if you want a competition so badly it's not that difficult to organize yourself.



Ok. Arizona which is still about same drive time. They are so far. I feel like a competition would be difficult to organize. I've only competed in one before. I am a 14 year old kid so getting a venue won't be easy. Nearest delegate (I think) is Mike Hughey. Which is 8 hours away. So not easy.


----------



## acohen527 (Aug 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Ok. Arizona which is still about same drive time. They are so far. I feel like a competition would be difficult to organize. I've only competed in one before. I am a 14 year old kid so getting a venue won't be easy. Nearest delegate (I think) is Mike Hughey. Which is 8 hours away. So not easy.



If Mike Hughey is 8 hours away, there is a competition 8 hours away. There is probably one much closer than that too.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 29, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> If Mike Hughey is 8 hours away, there is a competition 8 hours away. There is probably one much closer than that too.



There was one in Indiana. But I checked several times. There are no closer ones. You look at the map of comps, it shows the west coast and the east coast and nothing in the middle.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 29, 2013)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/delegates

Some delegates from other places.


----------



## acohen527 (Aug 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> There was one in Indiana. But I checked several times. There are no closer ones. You look at the map of comps, it shows the west coast and the east coast and nothing in the middle.



https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=KansasCubeOff2012

Interesting.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 29, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/delegates
> 
> Some delegates from other places.



I know. I looked. Unless there are any that are American but say a different country, then there aren't any closer ones.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 29, 2013)

acohen527 said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=KansasCubeOff2012
> 
> Interesting.



I know. That was last year. What should I do?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Nearest delegate (I think) is Mike Hughey. Which is 8 hours away. So not easy.



Or meet in the middle, 4 hour drive. Obviously, you would have to talk to him if you wanted to organize your comp. But, 4 hours is definitely a reasonable drive to a comp for some or most cubers.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 29, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> Or meet in the middle, 4 hour drive. Obviously, you would have to talk to him if you wanted to organize your comp. But, 4 hours is definitely a reasonable drive to a comp for some or most cubers.



Hmm. The main problem is getting a venue. Idk where to have it. There is a university 15 minutes away. I guess that would be best. But I really would like someone to help me. I've never organized a comp before. I've only been to one (though I did help out a lot at that one. It would also be really expensive.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 29, 2013)

There is a Minnesota competition coming up. Probably within the next couple months


----------



## Mikel (Aug 29, 2013)

You are wrong on many points:

1) Cubetcha is held once every fall in Minneapolis, MN. It is about 6.5 hours from Kansas City. That is a lot closer than Harvard.

2) The closest delegate is not Mike Hughey. Bryan Logan is from Rochester, MN, which is closer than Fishers, IN (where Mike resides). Also, Ilkyoo Choi attends UIUC, which is also closer to Kansas City than Fishers. 

3) Waris Ali is an experienced cuber from Kansas City. I think he has held a competition(s) in KC in the past, I would try to get in touch with him to see if you could help him host one. 

I would suggest gaining as much experience with competitions as you can before you host one yourself.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 29, 2013)

Mikel said:


> You are wrong on many points:
> 
> 1) Cubetcha is held once every fall in Minneapolis, MN. It is about 6.5 hours from Kansas City. That is a lot closer than Harvard.
> 
> ...



Ok. Thank you Mikel. I did not know about Ilkyoo Choi and that Minnesota was that close. 
I will try contacting Waris Ali.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 29, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I know. That was last year. What should I do?



Contact the people who ran it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 29, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Contact the people who ran it.



Yeah I figured that out. I'm going to send an email to him and Waris Ali


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 2, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Yeah I figured that out. I'm going to send an email to him and Waris Ali



What's up?


----------

